# Treppenbelag Naturpool



## tfl (1. Aug. 2013)

Hallo,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Treppenbelägen im Naturpool?

Soll evtl. ein chinesischer Blaustein werden. Den gibt es nun in geschliffen oder
geflammt und gebürstet. Als Poolumrandung würde ich die geschliffene Variante
nehmen. Im Pool selber auf der Treppe ist der geschliffene eventuell zu glatt, aber
sicher leichter zu reinigen als der geflammt und gebürstete Stein.

Über Tipps und Erfahrungen wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## einfachichKO (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Treppenbelag Naturpool*

Als Handwerker, Fliesen- und Natursteinverleger kann ich Dir empfehlen im Nassbereich "immer" den geflammten Stein zu verlegen, einfach wegen der Rutschfestigkeit.
Fahr doch einfach mal zu Deinem nächsten Natursteinhandel und lass Dich dort eingehend beraten, die wissen in der Regel wovon sie sprechen.
Ein geschliffener Stein ist, trocken, noch einigermaßen Rutschfest, aber Nass kann es passieren das Du darauf ab gehst wie Schmitz Katze...


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Treppenbelag Naturpool*

Da kann ich dem Horst nur zustimmen, geschliffene Natursteine und Wasser ist wie Matschbananen auf Eis.
Gebürstet bedeutet nur das der Stein Oberflächig geflammt wird um die Rutschsicherheit zu erhöhen, danach wird diese Struktur teilweise wieder abgebürstet (um leichteres Reinigen zu ermöglichen), das erhöht wiederum die Rutschgefahr.
Geflammte bzw gebürstete bekommst du auch unter Wasser mit einem Hochdruckreiniger mit  Bürste sauber.

LG René


----------



## tfl (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Treppenbelag Naturpool*

Geflammt und gebürstet also. Und mit welchem Kleber würdet ihr den Stein (wird doch ein Granit) auf die PVC-Folie kleben? 

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## PeterBoden (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Treppenbelag Naturpool*

Wenn ich meinen Teich noch einmal bauen müsste so würde ich die Treppe wie es anz111 [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/34/]realisiert hat[/URL] gestalten.


----------



## Werner W (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Treppenbelag Naturpool*

Hallo,
wir haben das so gemacht. Granitplatten raue Seite oben. Sitzt bis jetzt alles fest. Werden die Stufen länger nicht benutzt, werden sie durch abgesinkendes Sediment glatt. Wir gehen dann kurz mit dem Besen drüber. Aber das wird wohl mit jedem Treppenbelag so sein. Die Lösung von anz111 gefällt mir allerdings auch sehr gut.


----------

